# Turning a section - on a wood lathe



## watch_art (Mar 15, 2012)

Made this video last night and spent a LOT of time getting it saved in three parts on the computer, and then forever getting it uploaded to youtube.  It's nearly 50 minutes - but it's the entire process of drilling, turning, threading and tapping, and polishing the section.

I am REALLY goofy, which you will all see in these videos.  :biggrin:

section making 1.wmv - YouTube

section making 2.wmv - YouTube

section making 3.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Shawn,  good job, I will have to wait until tomorrow to watch 2 and 3.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks!  Yeah... it is really long.  And sadly most of it is just me being kind of talkative.  ...and goofy.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 16, 2012)

Shawn,

Didn't make it through all of the first one. It's a bit scattered. 
You might try saving your file as an MP4 or some other format other than WMV. Also, it would be helpful if you could get the camera up so we could see what you are actually working on.  A great effort and with some adjustments a nice addition to the video resources. Hope you don't mind the feedback.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## watch_art (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks!  I don't know anything about video formats and could use some help.  THe camera placement is really the best place I have to put it:  on a big box by my lathe.


----------



## yort81 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Shawn....I LOVE IT!!  Your personality shines through!  Alot of videos are pretty "stodgy"... but not these...!!! :~)  Keep up the good work...you inspire me!

Troy


----------



## Brian Davis (Mar 16, 2012)

Awsome I loved it you are funny.
I want to start making kitless pens not sure how.
But your vid help some.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 16, 2012)

Scott you are a nut...lol    Thanks for the videos.  Now for the cap and body?

I'm almost resdy to jump in to kitless. Seeing your pens in the hand almost made me drool. Very high craftsmanship.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks!  If you every have any questions about any of it I'll do my best to answer in a way that makes sense.

And I'll be making videos for the rest of it probably tonight and tomorrow morning.  Wish I had a better setup for the camera though.

Shawn


----------



## watch_art (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay - I edited the vids, made it LOTS shorter, and two parts.

section1.mp4 - YouTube

section2 - YouTube


----------



## GrantH (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice work Shawn, thanks for the videos!


----------

